# Duck Decoys Gone!



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Sure seems like stores are running out of duck decoys this year. Cabelas, Sportsmans, and even the on-line stores like Rogers and Mack's are running thin. I tried purchasing directly from some of the manufactures and they are sold out. You would think this time of year companies would have their chit together and be ready to sell, and have piles of inventory. I will try Sportsmans again this weekend (waterfowl weekend) and hope for the best. Oh, and yes I am a decoy junky. :mrgreen:
Anyone else having trouble finding what you need?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

What kind are you picking up this year ?I will be heading to cabela's after we are done hunting to pick up a case of shells.If you have to have the decoys shipped to the store let me know and I will run down and pick them up for you.Next year I will be back in the market for more decoys or I should say replacing and adding a few new ones in.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

seems like with the slowish economy they hate holding on to any inventory


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Heck, I have yet to see very much inventory by Sportsmans or Cabelas yet at all for the last two months. I keep waiting for them to get some in stock.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm running into the same problem. And shipping costs are sky high. 
I need two dozen GW teal if anyone wants to get rid some.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> What kind are you picking up this year ?


I need wigeon decoys mostly but could use goldeneyes as well.


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hoopermat said:


> shipping costs are sky high.
> quote]
> 
> Cabelas has free shipping if they find decoys in stock at any cabelas locations i heard.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I went to Sportsman's Warehouse and Cabela's on Saturday looking for some sleeping Mallard decoys and neither place had them.

I was thinking about buying some wigeon decoys as well but both places only had Pro Grade wigeons. They sure are nice looking decoys but they are certainly out of my price range.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Clarq said:


> I went to Sportsman's Warehouse and Cabela's on Saturday looking for some sleeping Mallard decoys and neither place had them.
> 
> I was thinking about buying some wigeon decoys as well but both places only had Pro Grade wigeons. They sure are nice looking decoys but they are certainly out of my price range.


They are good looking decoys, I just haven't had good luck with the paint on the pro grades. I wish GHG still sold standard life size wigeons in 6 packs. I think the only way to get those is by buying the puddler pack with the mix of pintail,wigeon,and gadwall. It's hard to spend $50 on the pro grades for 6 decoys when you can get (when available) Tanglefree 12 packs for the same price. It's definitely been a strange year with the lack of inventory everyone has.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

fowler50 said:


> Hoopermat said:
> 
> 
> > shipping costs are sky high.
> ...


They will ship to their store location for free in all circumstances, I BELIEVE. Someone correct me on that if I'm wrong. I've always had them deliver to the store for free but maybe that was because other stores had them in stock. Maybe I just got lucky but I ordered 5 dozen duck decoys 2 weeks ago and had them delivered to their Lehi store for free. I didn't have any problems.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> fowler50 said:
> 
> 
> > Hoopermat said:
> ...


Your right you can have anything shipped to the store for free.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

WELL I just bought gw teal decoys off of ebay brand new the cost about $26 dollors , also pick up ghg wigeons decoys life size for 34 dollors


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hoopermat said:


> I'm running into the same problem. And shipping costs are sky high.
> I need two dozen GW teal if anyone wants to get rid some.


I was doing an online order, had a dozen wigeons in the cart until I saw the ground shipping charge was $20. I guess I'll hit Sportsmans waterfowl weekend and hope for the best.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

sport mans gots lots of coot decoy and if u have enuff of them widgeons will come in; it make them confident. *********************** 


edited by Moderator - no threats to public officials here please


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Klark said:


> sport mans gots lots of coot decoy and if u have enuff of them widgeons will come in; it make them confident!


so will spooners.... :lol: gotta have them coot decoys! they are the hot ticket and are a MUST for every decoy spread!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

guy in whitehouse is a terrorist; i ain,t threaten noone but i wont say that any more sir; sorry


----------

